# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  Flow Layout verticalement

## bilal_inf

yo.je veut aficher une suite des dessins (situs dans des JPanel) verticalement de tel faon qu'ils soit situ dans le centre(come le FlowLayout mais verticalement)
est ce qu'il existe un Layout qui peut gerer a
merci.

----------


## bilal_inf

P.S
j'ai utiliser un gridLayout avec 1colone et plusieur  ligne mais ce n'a pas etait sataisfaisant.

----------


## Invit

Peut etre le boxlayout ... (en donnant comme argument BoxLayout.Y_AXIS)

----------


## seiryujay

Sinon tu peux aussi utiliser une VerticalBox :


```
Box myBox = Box.createVerticalBox();
```

C'est la mme chose que le BoxLayout, sauf que c'est un peu automatis on va dire.

----------


## bilal_inf

Merci les gars,j'tais trs ocup ces dernier tmps,je vais l'esseyer aussitot que possible.

----------


## bilal_inf

j'ai essaye les 2 solutions mais a a donn la meme chose .
Merci quand meme ::cry::

----------


## bbclone

salam bilal, 

utilise un GridBagLayout. :-)

je fais le skeleton vite vite :-)



```

```


essaye et si ca marche pas dit le moi (bbclone@gmail.com)

----------


## bilal_inf

a marche  perfection
merci
vive KABILI.

----------

